# Bildname in Vorlage anzeigen



## RMLIF (9 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen hab gerade ein problem mit meinem wincc flex 2008

Hab eine RT zu programieren und will mir in der RT über jedem bild den bildnamen anzeigen lassen ich weiß das es geht

weiß nur nicht mehr wo ich das projektieren muss were nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Danke Rudi


----------



## quax (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe nur WinCC flex 2005 SP1, aber ich denke so groß wird der Unterschied nicht sein...

1. Möglichkeit:
    Beim Ereignis Bildaufbau eine String Variable mit dem Bildnamen laden.

2. Möglichkeit über ein Skript:
   ....
   Dim varBildname
   varBildname = HmiRuntime.BaseScreenname
   .....

viel Erfolg


----------



## peter(R) (11 Februar 2009)

Wenn Du auf einem PC Visualisieren willst kann man beim Anlegen des Projektes mit Assistent im der 3. oder 4. Schhritt eine Kopfzeile vorwählen.
Dort ein Häkchen bei Bildtitel und schon wird im Projekt der Bildname aus dem Projekt eingeblendet.

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2009)

hallo Rudi,
das geht auch automatisch...wenn du dein Projekt mit dem Assistenten erstellst, wirst du im Kontext gefragt ob du eine "Bildschirm-Überschrift" möchtest. 
Wenn du dieses anklickst, hast du im jedem Bild eine Überschrift. Dazu erstellt flexible Automatisch ein Skript, das über den Aufgabenplaner bei Bildwechsel aufgerufen wird. 
Du musst dich um nichts kümmern macht alles flexible für dich...!

hier mal das Skript

```
Dim o
Set o = HmiRuntime.Screens("Overview").ScreenItems("TemplateTextFieldScreenName")
o.Text = HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName
```
 
gruß Helmut


----------



## omit (11 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein OP177B und WinCC flexible 2007. Ich möchte in der Vorlage immer den Bildnamen des aufgerufenen Bildes anzeigen. Das Projekt ist bereits fertig. Ich kann also nicht mit dem Assistenten arbeiten.
Das muß doch auch manuell gehen oder?

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Gruß Omit


----------

